# Classic French armoured "firepower" - Repopped Matchbox Char B1/FT-17 OOB



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

While I’m not all that much of an armour guy, anyone who knows me knows that I do love my Matchbox tank kits. While the Purple Range kits are pretty fun, I do have a particular love of the Orange Range models. Those were the ones that were almost like playsets; you got multiple vehicles and some figures, as well as a bigger, usually cooler, diorama base.

Sadly, finding the Orange Range kits has proven somewhat tougher than I’d have thought. Thankfully, though, Revell Germany keeps the repops coming, and every now and then they’ll reissue one of them. It seems like, within a decade, most of them will get redeployed. Thanks to that, I’m now only missing one of these kits, although up until recently it was two.

That changed when I found the recent repop of the Char B1.bis and Renault FT-17 at a local store. They had one copy, and of course I was super-pumped to grab it! I couldn’t believe I happened to get a hold of it before someone else did. Of course, maybe I’m the only one that wanted it? Nah!

To see what the other guys missed, check out my Out of Box review on this classic at the link below:

Revell Germany (Matchbox) 1/76 Renault FT.17 and Char B.1 bis (Out of Box)


----------

